
Docker is secure by default – a look back on the past year in Docker Security - ah3rz
https://blog.docker.com/2016/04/docker-security/
======
nickpsecurity
As usual, it's a list of features instead of their levels of correctness
assurance. Also, the microkernel or hypervisor-based methods are some of the
strongest for legacy, x86 systems but not available here. The usual counters
to "secure by default." Truth is it just has some security features that are
better some other software with similar issues affecting real-world security.
Mainstream "INFOSEC"....

